# German minister sparks anger after refusing to wear hijab in Saudi Arabia



## Baba Google

Germany’s Defence Minister Ursula von der Leyen refused to don the hijab on a visit to Saudi Arabia – just a week after Chancellor Angela Merkel said the burka should be banned in her own country.

Von der Leyen visited Riyadh for a meeting with Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman al Saud on Wednesday, but did not cover her hair for the event in the ultra-conservative state, reportedly saying women should enjoy the right to dress as they choose, just as men do.

The defense minister instead chose to wear a dark blue suit with her hair visible for the meeting.

_“The right to choose your own clothing is a right shared by men and women alike,”_ she said, according to German news website Bild. _"It annoys me, when women are to be pushed into the Abaya.”_

While some social media users praised Von der Leyen’s decision, her actions also sparked outrage in Saudi Arabia. The apparent lack of a response from Saudi officials in relation to Von der Leyen’s clothing was described as _"hypocrisy and double standards."_

Saudi police reportedly detained a woman last week for violating modesty rules after being seen walking in Riyadh without a traditional robe and headscarf.

A number of Saudi staff were described as being _“astonished”_ by Von der Leyen’s outfit, according to the German newspaper.

Von der Leyen’s decision comes after Merkel said the full-face burka covering should be banned _“wherever it is legally possible”_ during the Christian Democratic Union (CDU) congress in Germany last week.

Source: https://www.rt.com/viral/370414-german-minister-saudi-hijab/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Their country... their rules. Sorry German lady... go home.

No matter how silly the rule is.


----------



## mpk1988

Although I scorn religious buffoonery, it's their country. Follow their rules or go home!!!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Their country, their rules.


----------



## Cherokee

Simply put their country their rule .


----------



## Attila the Hun

rules and country are theirs.


----------



## Vapnope

What nonsense is this "their country their rule" ! 
Next time don't complain about Hijab ban or Burkini ban then !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

Vapnope said:


> What nonsense is this "their country their rule" !
> Next time don't complain about Hijab ban or Burkini ban then !



Again their country their rules .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Wear burka when you go in Saudi Arabia or don't go.

Their country, their rules!!


----------



## nautilaceae

Do as the Arabians do, when in S Arabia. Just put a scarf over the head, as a token.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Vapnope said:


> What nonsense is this "their country their rule" !
> Next time don't complain about Hijab ban or Burkini ban then !



Apparently the Saudi officials haven't objected to her not wearing a scarf .......... what's the big deal here



Kaka420 said:


> The apparent lack of a response from Saudi officials in relation to Von der Leyen’s clothing


----------



## PakGuns

Such things are done by these politicians as a part of becoming "heroic" infront of their public... Just to gain popularity we all know how much hate west spills for KSA...BTW stupid move..


----------



## Gothic

why wear hijab in saudi arabia when you can wear it in iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

they donot want to give people right to wear scarf in their countries but want the right to wear clothes of their choosing. double standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

It's Leyen's choice to wear whatever she feels, if the Saudis don't like it then they can always refuse entry into the country.


Saudis need to grow up. They get so easily 'offended' by things that are none of their business. The irony is that Saudi Arabia is one of the most prejudice countries in the world against minorities where basic human rights do not exist.


----------



## -SINAN-

ptldM3 said:


> Saudis need to grow up. They get so easily 'offended' by things that are none of their business. The irony is that Saudi Arabia is one of the most prejudice countries in the world against minorities where basic human rights do not exist.


Well, if you look at the news carefully...Saudis didn't cared a bit. (I mean their officials)



Kaka420 said:


> *The apparent lack of a response from Saudi officials *in relation to Von der Leyen’s clothing was described as _"hypocrisy and double standards."_



So, it's basically stupid media, trying to make a click bait news.

For example.






isis-crossing-us-mexico-border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrs. Jamala Arshad

Their rules, their country. KSA is not the same as was in 70s or 80s. Now you can see female drivers. Female entrepreneurs.


----------



## BATMAN

Kaka420 said:


> Germany’s Defence Minister Ursula von der Leyen refused to don the hijab on a visit to Saudi Arabia – just a week after Chancellor Angela Merkel said the burka should be banned in her own country.
> 
> Von der Leyen visited Riyadh for a meeting with Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman al Saud on Wednesday, but did not cover her hair for the event in the ultra-conservative state, reportedly saying women should enjoy the right to dress as they choose, just as men do.
> 
> The defense minister instead chose to wear a dark blue suit with her hair visible for the meeting.
> 
> _“The right to choose your own clothing is a right shared by men and women alike,”_ she said, according to German news website Bild. _"It annoys me, when women are to be pushed into the Abaya.”_
> 
> While some social media users praised Von der Leyen’s decision, her actions also sparked outrage in Saudi Arabia. The apparent lack of a response from Saudi officials in relation to Von der Leyen’s clothing was described as _"hypocrisy and double standards."_
> 
> Saudi police reportedly detained a woman last week for violating modesty rules after being seen walking in Riyadh without a traditional robe and headscarf.
> 
> A number of Saudi staff were described as being _“astonished”_ by Von der Leyen’s outfit, according to the German newspaper.
> 
> Von der Leyen’s decision comes after Merkel said the full-face burka covering should be banned _“wherever it is legally possible”_ during the Christian Democratic Union (CDU) congress in Germany last week.
> 
> Source: https://www.rt.com/viral/370414-german-minister-saudi-hijab/



Prove your alleged out rage with supporting material ?????
Otherwise, we are free to judge your motives!

In Saudi Arabia, unless public pressurize or unless some one violate local customs for the pure sake of rebillion. Govt. ignore such violations.
Important is.... not to wear bikini, while in official meeting with officials.
She was sober and that's more than enough.

There's a past example, where Michell Obama did the same... but she did it to prove her rebilion against the values of host state, which she propagated via media before her visit.
She was given coold shoulder.. nothing beyond.

I advise people, be careful of the malicious propaganda of hypocrites.



Mrs. Jamala Arshad said:


> Their rules, their country. KSA is not the same as was in 70s or 80s. Now you can see female drivers. Female entrepreneurs.


Actually what happened in reality was.... their rules but rebiliously violated by an official of foreign state. Generously fogiven by host!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

I'm sorry but any Saudi visiting Germany has to obey their rules then so does this german minister visiting Saudia.

She should have been sent home on the next flight back


----------



## Baba Google

BATMAN said:


> Prove your alleged out rage with supporting material ?????
> Otherwise, we are free to judge your motives!



Ohh, you talkin to me pal?  stop watching batman v superman all day and start using your brain for a moment... I shared a news from RT and plus everything is mentioned in the source link.



Kaka420 said:


> The apparent lack of a response from Saudi officials in relation to Von der Leyen’s clothing was *described* as _"hypocrisy and double standards."_



if you click the source link and somehow read the whole piece again and somehow reads this line again which I've mentioned above just for your eyes only, thn you'll see that the word "described" is hyperlinked (to another source) and if you click on it, it will most likely take you to:

http://www.albawaba.com/loop/german-defense-minister-refuses-wear-hijab-abaya-saudi-arabia-914198

the tweets are mentioned there.


----------



## mrrehan

Kaka420 said:


> _“The right to choose your own clothing is a right shared by men and women alike,”_ she said, according to German news website Bild. _"It annoys me, when women are to be pushed into the Abaya.”_





Kaka420 said:


> Germany’s Defence Minister Ursula von der Leyen refused to don the hijab on a visit to Saudi Arabia – just a week after Chancellor Angela Merkel said the burka should be banned in her own country.
> 
> Von der Leyen visited Riyadh for a meeting with Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman al Saud on Wednesday, but did not cover her hair for the event in the ultra-conservative state, reportedly saying women should enjoy the right to dress as they choose, just as men do.
> 
> The defense minister instead chose to wear a dark blue suit with her hair visible for the meeting.
> 
> _“The right to choose your own clothing is a right shared by men and women alike,”_ she said, according to German news website Bild. _"It annoys me, when women are to be pushed into the Abaya.”_
> 
> While some social media users praised Von der Leyen’s decision, her actions also sparked outrage in Saudi Arabia. The apparent lack of a response from Saudi officials in relation to Von der Leyen’s clothing was described as _"hypocrisy and double standards."_
> 
> Saudi police reportedly detained a woman last week for violating modesty rules after being seen walking in Riyadh without a traditional robe and headscarf.
> 
> A number of Saudi staff were described as being _“astonished”_ by Von der Leyen’s outfit, according to the German newspaper.
> 
> Von der Leyen’s decision comes after Merkel said the full-face burka covering should be banned _“wherever it is legally possible”_ during the Christian Democratic Union (CDU) congress in Germany last week.
> 
> Source: https://www.rt.com/viral/370414-german-minister-saudi-hijab/





Quite amazing and clearly double standard of Germany politicians. On one place they likes to practice their rights of what to wear and what not to. Contrary to that "during the Christian Democratic Union (CDU) congress in Germany last week" they are talking about banning the a HIJAB dress.

It's better for German government to clear their position. *Christian Democratic* Union

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

